# Lidl



## lurker (9 Dec 2019)

Next week they have a scroll saw on sale.
Are these any good for the price


----------



## dazcastle (10 Dec 2019)

I would also like to know anyone have any experience of this saw?


----------



## AES (11 Dec 2019)

I have seen a previous batch of scroll saws for sale in our Lidl here (Switzerland) and assume those coming on sale in Lidl UK will be the same.

Those I saw are pretty much the same as other "Chinesium" machines available all over the place with only minor differences (name badge, colour, etc).

As such they're "OK" in that they will do the job (unless faulty, with problems such as warped arms), but tend to lack the refinements of better machines. Typically, the prices of these "entry level" machines seems to be about 100 to 150 quid in UK - I can't remember the UK£ equivalent of the last Lidl machines I saw here, but knowing Lidl, they will probably be less than that - AND you have the advantage of the Lidl no quibble 3 year guarantee if you get a faulty one.

HOWEVER, if you look at the first thread in this Scrolling Section you'll see a very good appraisal of the differences between these low cost machines generally, and the better machines (that cost more of course). 

In short, as above, these low cost machines, will, as above, do the basic job, but if you're looking to be getting into scrolling on a regular basis, rather than just using a scroll saw now and then, you'll soon get fed up with the shortcomings of these basic machines.

In other words, "you pays yer money and takes yer choice".

Edit for P.S. The thread referred to above is (at present) just above this one - "Choosing a Scroll Saw. Why Pay More"? A quick read of that (excellent) thread will tell you much more. I suggest anyone considering the new Lidl machines read that first before deciding.

HTH


----------



## whatknot (11 Dec 2019)

As has been said already, the Lidl or Aldi machines are one of many lower end saws 

You can pay a lot more for the same machine, so if you want an entry level machine either of the above will do 

You will not gain significant features until you spend a lot more (for new)

One of the main things you gain is ease of blade changing when using pinless blades on upper end machines 

If you want to dabble in scroll sawing the Aldi/Lidl machines are a reasonable starting point but if you take it more seriously after a while you will want to upgrade 

A new cheapie saw at £70 to £80 will be worth about half at best if you come to resell it


----------



## whatknot (13 Dec 2019)

Just an additional note on the Lidl (Parkside) scroll saw 

Having looked at it as its now on sale (from the 12th Dec) I noticed it has the better blade clamps on it, rather than the usual Aldi rebadged Scheppach


----------



## stevebuk (13 Dec 2019)

just looked through the blurb on there, it only shows pinned blades, no mention of other types..


----------



## whatknot (13 Dec 2019)

If you look at the Scheppach SD1600V it is basically the same saw, sold by Screwfix for £130 and if you look at the blade clamps you will see they are same as the parkside, and the spec does list for use with pinned or pinless blades

If you look at the blade clamp you will see an allen key bolt across the jaws, which is only for pinned blades would be pointless


----------



## whatknot (13 Dec 2019)

That should say "which *if* only for pinned blades would be pointless"


----------



## whatknot (13 Dec 2019)

I also notice this Parkside one has a foot switch with it, thats the first one I have seen with a foot switch included 

(for those that like a foot switch of course) 

But makes it more sellable later on


----------



## Jack (W) (15 Dec 2019)

I bought the Lidl Parkside PDS 120 B2 fretsaw today.

The captive mains lead is fitted with a moulded-on European Schuko plug, not a 3-pin UK plug. No adapter was included.

Neither the fretsaw’s dust extractor port (35 mm outside diameter), nor the supplied reducer (to 32 mm OD) suit the Lidl Parkside PNTS 1500 C4 vacuum hose with or without the multi adapter that came with it.

Jack


----------



## RichardG (16 Dec 2019)

I believe it is illegal to sell a product in the U.K. without a 3 pin plug. If an adaptor is provided then it must include a fuse and require a tool to remove.

I’m surprised LIDL would do this but then Amazon does it all the time, standards are dropping....


----------

